# Halloween is here.... Michaels



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Yup ....the wife works there....already been scarfin' up the Lemax stuff!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Good. Now I can get my wood carving and halloween stuff at the same place.


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

See the Garden Ridge thread under Props and you'll find ways to maximize your spending at Michaels.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Stopped in today, they finally got the Halloween Lemax isle setup & done. Darn staff put the power strip up high where you can't reach. All that nice display just going to waste without it being powered up. Makes me sad....


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Oooh very nice. I will have to run to ours to check it out. I need some new stuff for this coming year I want to fill my whole house with decorations! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

all the michaels in northeasternb mass and new hampshire have their stuff out too! I already put 2 things. The gothic ruins and the forsaken cemetery entrance. I watched nightmare before christmas lit it up and ate brownies. My way of dealing with a bad breakup.


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

They have to manually turn that stuff on every day, and sometimes they forget.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I've been checking every other day or so...guess this means another trip to Michaels, awwww, gotta check for the Sunday % off coupon.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been checking at Michaels every few days. They have a few decorating items (signs, ceramics, etc) out but none of the tombstones and skulls variety of stuff yet. I bet they'll put that stuff out in August.

This has been mentioned on other threads but they do have a new set of spooky bottles which are great for decorating your bathroom or kitchen with. The bottles run $2.99 a piece I believe - Do Not Buy Them On EBAY! One person was trying to sell these things at $10 a piece - SHEESH!

Here's a few links to the bottles if you're interested.

http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/slides/DSCN9660.html
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/slides/DSCN9661.html
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/slides/DSCN9662.html
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/slides/DSCN9663.html

BTW - Michaels does not sell burlap near me but JoAnns does for those who might need it


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Hauntiholik!! I have those first set of bottles you linked! I didn't know they had other types last year when I got the ones I currently have thats just about all they had.  The sad part is I went in August and got them! Hope our Michaels has more this year I am still working on filling my entire house with Halloween!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

CreepyKitty - Don't worry! The 2nd, 3rd anf 4th links are the *NEW* bottles for this year. If you want more of them I would suggest going soon. I noticed the bottles were going fast.

They also have a talking candy spellbook this year (similar to hallmark's but it makes sound). I did a motor mod to the book so it will open and make sound unattended (it's in the prop section).

Happy shopping!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Man, *Haunt*, I would kill to have your bottle collection. Too bad there is not a Michael's anywhere close to me. Not even remotely close. sniff, sniff. Very nice collection. Would look good under my "potions sold here" sign.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Are you willing to pay for bottles and shipping Brandy?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeeeeeessssss, I thought you would never ask!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

brandywine1974 said:


> Yeeeeeessssss, I thought you would never ask!


YEA! I didn't want you to miss out


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks, my big hearted friend! {HUGS}


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

I have yet to have stoped by. I came two stores close but Ross dragged me into there great prices on cute clothes. haha. What kind of stuff is Michaels selling for halloween?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

brandywine1974 said:


> Thanks, my big hearted friend! {HUGS}


Brandywine.....how much do ya love me? MUAHAHAHA!
Got ya covered girl!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> Brandywine.....how much do ya love me? MUAHAHAHA!
> Got ya covered girl!


WOOOooooHHHOOooooo!!!! Let me count the ways...........


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

They still don't have anything out at the Michael's by me, gonna have to go to another one I guess. I'm jealous of those of you who have things out at your Michael's.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

They have more stuff now...little TOTer's bobble figurines, more jars (Shaped like frogs and toads) Halloween pencils....spider web and other Halloweenish fabric trim, halloween ribbon....


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

They have more stuff now...little TOTer's bobble figurines, more jars (Shaped like frogs and toads) Halloween pencils....spider web and other Halloweenish fabric trim, halloween ribbon....


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

Our michaels in north AL, has some neat stuff out... Little hanging signs that say "Haunted House this way", some witch's bottles, etc..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

FINALLY! I got around to going to our micahels. I went there finding myself leaving the halloween section and onto the wall behind it to the clearence wall...i left with spending only $10.00 for the most awesome and most well made wall decor ever! I'm out of town right now, ill be back wednesday so i should have my camera back from best buy and i'll make sure to take pictures! It's so awesome. haha


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how often Michale's prints their sales coupons in the paper? Is it usually in the Sunday paper?

Jim


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

It is usually printed every Sunday.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Aw... now I have to go check my Michael's today! Well, it's an excuse to get out of the house...


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

I work for Michaels, and they don't have an ad every week. They will as you get closer to Christmas. If you go to Michaels Website, Michaels.com you can sign up to receive the flyer in your email. This is how I get mine, I also get my Hobby Lobby coupon in my email.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Man there was a coupon in today's paper for almost half off a regular purchase, but it says it can't be used on sale items.... the Lemax stuff is on sale now for 25% off. Oh well, I suppose something off is better than nothing off.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, the Micheal's here in Santa Maria had lots of stuff out. Since ours sells out of Spooky Town stuff almost immediately, I grabbed the Gothic Ruins, a vulture, some gargoyles, and some tombstones. 

(I'm going to sneak back on my day off this week and get the Mausoleum, too, don't tell!)


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Dalloween said:


> Man there was a coupon in today's paper for almost half off a regular purchase, but it says it can't be used on sale items.... the Lemax stuff is on sale now for 25% off. Oh well, I suppose something off is better than nothing off.


Really? I'm in Fort Worth. I'll check Michaels today to see if they're on sale here too... That 40 percent off coupon was in yesterday (sunday's paper) but the flyer didn't say anything about lemax stuff being on sale. I'll let you know if there's any better luck on the west side.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

LeMax was 25% off in Boise, so the coupon's no good. Bought Dead Man's Mine for my "prospector" husband and Gothic Ruins for me with some 'extra' money I made by lettering a racecar trailer. Can't wait to set up the Haunted Village!


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow I wish I had the money to buy stuff to decorate my house with. All my money is soaked up in prop building. Guess that's what happens when you throw together a haunted house in a month (last year). This year we gotta build more stuff cuz it can't be the same for this year. 
Hey maybe I could ask my family for the spooky town things for my birthday. Never thought to ask for halloween stuff, hmm think I might just do that.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I went to Michael's Monday in hopes of picking up the spell book and would'nt you know it, they said they were not getting that in.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

malibuman said:


> I went to Michael's Monday in hopes of picking up the spell book and would'nt you know it, they said they were not getting that in.


Figures, what you want they don't have. Is Michael's not carrying it this year or is it just yours. I'm sure someone could get it for you if it's just your Michael's that doesn't have it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Malibuman--I bought one of those spell books at the Michael's near me on Sunday. At that time there was a whole shelf full of them. Let me know if you'd like me to pick up another one and ship it to you. Same thing for anyone who wants the witch potion bottles. The store was well stocked on those too.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Does anyone know when the 25% sale will end? I have a Con to go to august 3-6 and I'll be spending most (or all) of my funds. Does anyone know?

If it lasts a while, im in luck...If not...Then I'm in deep ****! I went to the Michaels near me and they had All of the S.T stuff out and they had the ingredient bottles, the Spell book, Some signs, and the TOTer Bobble heads. Pretty much the extent.

I hope to go back there this friday to check them out and perhaps treat myself to some smaller accessoried for my S.T set. ^-^

heehee
-Anthony


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Hauntiholik-
the wig is sooo cool. Did you make it? How did you do it, if so? Ususally my costume is the last thing I pull together, but you have inspired me to think about it and actually pull together something cool.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Michael's in PA has their stock in and ready. Bought all pieces that were there that I did not previously purchase. Last year when I set "Halloweentown" it took up an entire full size box spring (took the top mattress off and put down plywood and a black sheet to "build" upon). I have NO idea where to put it this year... kitty cat would love to play in Halloweentown.

Bought the apothescary jars, too. And you are _very_ correct in saying to watch ebay.

There was an ebay auction with one "Witch's Hair" jar on it for $12.99 plus $5.95 S & H when they are only $2.99 at Michael's... no S & H. I e-mailed the seller through ebay and basically berated them, letting them know that I was onto their scheme. Soon thereafter the original auction stopped due to a "broken item" and a differently named/styled jar was put up for $10.00. Still a complete and utter rip off!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

themrs said:


> Hauntiholik-
> the wig is sooo cool. Did you make it? How did you do it, if so? Ususally my costume is the last thing I pull together, but you have inspired me to think about it and actually pull together something cool.


Thanks themrs! Yes I did make the wig. I can give you instructions if you PM me. That was not a cheap project by the way.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Malibuman--I bought one of those spell books at the Michael's near me on Sunday. At that time there was a whole shelf full of them. Let me know if you'd like me to pick up another one and ship it to you. Same thing for anyone who wants the witch potion bottles. The store was well stocked on those too.


See we've got great people here who want to help.

Any pics of these items? I don't think my Michael's carries this stuff, I've never even seen Lemax stuff at my Michaels.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey MM! I have a few pics of the bottles and a video with the spell book.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/index2.html


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, got lucky today. Went to Michael's to pick up some of the potion bottles, and the manager saw me walk in the door and told me that she ordered the spell book for me and was holding it in her office. With the 40% off coupon, I got it for 9 buck's. Needless to say, I was happy.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

wooohooo! Score!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Michaels should have all of the halloween stuff on the shelves by 8/4/06. I snuck a peek at the display diagrams 
I saw a picture of a pumpkin inflateable that kind of looked like the xmas snow globe thing Maulmart was selling last year.


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

Michaels will have an assortment of blow ups this year, Here in Houston our next seasonal truck comes on Thursday, and will have the next wave of Halloween decor on it.


----------



## Jack-o-Maro (Oct 8, 2005)

I can see that the halloween season is coming really fast


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Yankee Candle here has all of their Halloween items out, including the Dept. 56 items.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

I didnt realize that YC sold D56


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

Factory Card and Party in Kentucky was getting their shelf plans laid out on Sunday, and the lady working there told me that they are going to put out their stuff as it comes in.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> I didnt realize that YC sold D56


The store here in Williamsburg does...but it's a "flagship" store, and HUGE (one report said 42,000 sq ft). May sell things that the other stores don't, maybe?


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*Bought all...*

the bottles and the potion book at Michaels...

It is an hour away so I dont get to go often.

Laurie


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Indiana Report.

Hit a Michaels yesterday... Only the Lemax spookytown, and 2 sizes of ravens.  (so, had to buy some spookytown accessories)

Hit a Party City, they had some of their H-ween out, picked up a 1kw fogger, g/f picked a costume and a strobe, couple little props... 

Jo-Ann fabric is *just starting* to get the begininning of their autumn stuff. They've got some scarecrows that creeped me out (they're too 'cute', it's freaky!) , and some glass pumpkins but not much of anything yet.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

We purchased some of those neat ceramic witch item jars. Those are so cool. And we also purchased our first animated Lemax town items. We have purchased a few regular items in the past but we decided to go ahead and try the others. My concern has been how durable the items are. Everytime I saw them at Michael's, they were always all screwy. Too bad I missed out on all the cool witchy stuff from last year.

Monique


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

TropicalJewel said:


> Too bad I missed out on all the cool witchy stuff from last year.


What did you miss out on? The bottles from last year are available this year too.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey frizzen,

Were the ravens feathered or latex??


Thanks.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Those are feathered ravens. 2 sizes. Didn't check price


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Has anyone considered buying the Gemmy crystal ball that has either the talking witch head or talking gypsy head in it? 

Also, which one do you think looks better? 

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductD...709&PCatID=Search+Results&ccatid=crystal ball

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=sc0718


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I looked at the gypsy tonight. I like her better.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Is that the Gemmy butler with lipstick on....lol. I agree...I like that one better.


----------



## Wraith Touch (Jul 27, 2006)

That's the one thing I've missed since we moved, there isn't a Michael's close by us now. But we will make the drive in October to the closest one. I want to check the Halloween Town sets if they have them


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Ooo, didn't see the gypsy fortune teller ball at our Micheal's - maybe next week. From the pix it looks very cool, have to see it in person and hear what she says to decide. 

The store doesn't have it's Lemax display up yet, but they are selling the pieces. Do they 'retire' (quit making) some pieces after a couple of years? I'm thinking of starting one, but I can't decide which set I like better, the Micheal's one or the one they sell at Menards (though now that I think about it, I'm wondering it it's not Lemax too?!) Wish Menards' was out to be able to check it out. Maybe as the holiday gets closer!

Oh (sorry if it's O/T) but Bloomington, IL Party City outlet has clearanced some costumes, $5-$20. Got Candycorn-A-GO.GO, Medieval Princess & a cool purple fortune teller dress w/"tarot cards" (fake of course). May go back next payperiod if there's any left.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

FINALLY!!! I found a Michael's that has everything out!!! This one is soooo much better than the one closer to me. I bought my first Lemax piece. Also bought some candles and skulls. I think I spent about an hour just looking at everything. I'll be going back soon.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

I just want to warn people that some of the really clever things are going fast ... Went today to get the potion bottles and they were well picked over. I'm in a very populous suburb (North County San Diego) so that may have something to do with it. Michael's didn't even have the entire Halloween display set up and you could already see some things were going, going, gone ...


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I went to Micheal's today. They have an ad with the infamous 40% off coupon and the Lemax is regular price so... I got another building for Spooky Town...

Time to horde the coupons from my coworkers


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Black Cat stopped by Michaels on Friday and they finally have the whole thing set up. She said they had a neat mini fogger, and was very imprssed with the fortune teller. Naturally she didn't take me with her, .....sob. But she did bring me back a tea light skull that was neat for $2.99.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I picked up the gypsy spirit ball for $25 (using the 50% off coupon). She's pretty cool and I couldn't make one myself at that price.

I think she says about 5 phrases. My favorite was something like "if you were anymore open minded.....your brains might fall out".

I almost bought them out of the creepy black garland. I got 8 of the 10 they had on the rack. Last year I waitied too long and they sold out of the stuff so I knew to buy it when I could. It's the plastic garland that looks like long stringy plants. Anyway, that garland looks great attached to the metal archway that serves as the entrance to my cemetery.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> I picked up the gypsy spirit ball for $25 (using the 50% off coupon). She's pretty cool and I couldn't make one myself at that price.
> 
> I think she says about 5 phrases. My favorite was something like "if you were anymore open minded.....your brains might fall out".
> 
> I almost bought them out of the creepy black garland. I got 8 of the 10 they had on the rack. Last year I waitied too long and they sold out of the stuff so I knew to buy it when I could. It's the plastic garland that looks like long stringy plants. Anyway, that garland looks great attached to the metal archway that serves as the entrance to my cemetery.


I saw that garland stuff.....it is pretty cool. I may have to try the Michael's by my work today see if they put anything out, yet. They are nothing like the Michael's I found this weekend, but maybe they'll have changed this year.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I picked up the Gypsy Fortune Teller ball today myself. The Michael's near me had put all their stuff out finally. Will have to go back, since they had alot of neat stuff this year.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm so jealous that everyone has that coupon. I haven't seen the flyer here in northern NJ. : ( Anyway, I hope to get that gypsy prop - hopefully it won't sell out. Have you found that it's been selling well?


----------



## MyersFan1 (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah i absolutley love that store around the holiday seasons..especially halloween! i have found that is one of the first stores to start putting out their halloween stuff. I go there as much as possible (somtimes even 2-3 times a week) just to see and buy the halloween stuff...when i go to that store it deffinitly puts me in the halloween spirit!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Black Cat just bought the Gypsy in the crystal ball this evening. We could only get the 40% off coupon, so it was $30, but well worth it. Floating head, moving lit eyes. Here in Northern NJ the coupons have been scarce over the last few weeks, but are starting to show up now. They do have much better stuff out this year for sure.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Does anyone happen to knjow the price of the crooked lamppost over at Michaels? I may be going by there tomorrow armed with my 40% off coupon.
Thanks
ironmaiden

(This is a photo of the item)

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=sc0714&channelid=


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I want to say I saw that lamppost for $29.99, I may be wrong, but also I think the different Michael's have the option of changing prices a little.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

At the Michael's near me the lamp post was $29.99.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

That lamp post is pretty cool looking....can't wait to see it in person. It looks like it would be well worth the purchase....especially using a 40% off coupon.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Thanks!!*

If it is indeed 30 bucks I will be hauling it out to my car tomorrow  
If I buy it i will check it out and post some photos of it. Looks pretty good for the price but I'll know better when I get it out of the box.

ironmaiden


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

ironmaiden said:


> If it is indeed 30 bucks I will be hauling it out to my car tomorrow
> If I buy it i will check it out and post some photos of it. Looks pretty good for the price but I'll know better when I get it out of the box.
> 
> ironmaiden



Great! Looking forward to your pics and opinion, ironmaiden....


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

You all were right, the lamppost was $30.00 so I picked it up with the 40% off coupon and paid $18.00. But I have been so busy it hasnt come out of the box yet. I'll let my hubby put it together tonight after work, I'm sure he'll appreciate that  

I do notice that it's made of metal which surprised me for the price. The other lamppost they had is $10.00 more and only 3 1/2 feet high. I saw the Spirit Ball, I'm getting that with the 50% off coupon that they always have for Labor Day.

ironmaiden


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I went today and saw they have a 5ft long animated coffin that is supposed to open and close by itself. They didn't have one set up but... it's $49.99 and I'm thinking of going back tomorrow and picking it up with my covetted 40% off coupon... I'll let y'all know what it's like if I get it and I'll put up some pictures.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Their inventory is starting to rival Spirit, Halloween Express & Party City - the 40% coupon is very handy in deciding where to buy stuff! Recently used it to purchase the witches spell book, so I'm excited to look for next one and planning to scope our nearby store for the lampost, floating fortune teller & coffin. Oh, and thanks for mentioning the 50% coupon around labor day - will be looking for it!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I wonder if that coffin is the same one they had a Spirit Halloween last year. Also, that fabric tombstone with lights looks as though it is from the same manufacturer.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Okay the crooked lamppost is assembled and sitting in my dining room.

My opinion is that its pretty good for the price _if_ you use the 40% off coupon. It's pretty much all metal except for plastic covers that surround the lamp and the large base at the bottom that fits over a metal tube. And you have to pay attention to the angles when putting it together, it can be a bit tricky. I have to exchange this one tomorrow though cos one of the "plexiglass" type lamp cover was split when I opened the box.

I am not sure how I am going to work this prop into my decor, tonight we're going to roam about the yard with it and do a bit of product placement testing ( hubby gets home after midnight but the neighbors are used to this kind of stuff from us, just maybe not in August  ) 

It is sturdy enough IMO to be outside but not in strong winds and I would also hold it down with maybe bricks on the base. I may just keep it inside however. I do wish it were taller but if I display indoors I can set it on a higher base.

What I do like is the flicker bulb, it does give a nice effect and I admitt I am a sucker for those things. I have two flickering wall candleabras I use in the dining room and there is a single flickering candle in the bathrooms & kitchen window. In the living room I use two standing flickering candleabras on the mantle.

I tried to take a few photos of the lamppost to give a better idea how it looks. 

Check it out if you wish by clicking this link

http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/ms_ironmaiden/Halloween%202006/




ironmaiden


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey ironmaiden, I pickup up the crooked lamp post myself today also. It was'nt bad with the 40% coupon. They told me they will have the coupon's every other week now.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi malibuman

Good to hear about the up coming coupons. When I exchange the lamppost tomorrow night I also have another 40% off coupon that I picked up at work plus I called tonight and confirmed that they do accept AC Moore coupons as long as they're from the flyer and not printed off the internet. 

Soooo, I use one 40% off coupon, hubby uses another...... 

ironmaiden


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, after going back to Micheal's and looking at the box for the coffin long and good, I saw that it is like some fabric deal on a metal frame. Still cool, but I decided to get that lamp post instead that some of the others have gotten with my coupon. I love it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I bought the crooked lamp yesterday with the 40% off coupon. I really like it. It seems like it could fit in anywhere for a display. I did like the skeleton lamp they also had, but it's not as tall as the crooked one.
That mummy at Michael's is kind of strange looking. I've never seen a mummy before that looked like it needed a haircut.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Our Michaels had the coffin set up. I wasn't impressed with it. It's a sheer see through material with white lights, when it opens you can see the motor and linkages.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Our Michaels had the coffin set up. I wasn't impressed with it. It's a sheer see through material with white lights, when it opens you can see the motor and linkages.


Same it was setup at one of the Michaels here, I really liked the drawn/painted on skeleton inside. LOL

They had the crystal ball on as well, that was pretty good, just don't think I'm going to buy it, no where to put it. The one thing that was annoying me is they had all of this out in a middle area and then the isle right next to it was the Lemax Christmas collection making all this Christmas music and noises and then a couple isles over was Spookytown....they didn't set this all up too well.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Has anyone seen the woman mummy at Michaels? If so, what do you think? She is $100.00. I really like her, but don't wnt to get ripped off.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

allhallowseve said:


> Has anyone seen the woman mummy at Michaels? If so, what do you think? She is $100.00. I really like her, but don't wnt to get ripped off.


They have this on display here, it looks kind of cool. If you're really considering it though I say make sure you have a coupon for it.

Went to Michael's again today, bought Spooky Town's Gothic Ruins It was their last one! I'm really happy I bought it. They told me it's all selling really well and everything out was all they had.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Great purchase MrsMyers666. They're out here.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

allhallowseve said:


> Has anyone seen the woman mummy at Michaels? If so, what do you think? She is $100.00. I really like her, but don't wnt to get ripped off.


She looks cool but I wouldn't pay $100 for her. Maybe $50.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I bought the crooked lamp yesterday with the 40% off coupon. I really like it. It seems like it could fit in anywhere for a display. I did like the skeleton lamp they also had, but it's not as tall as the crooked one.
> That mummy at Michael's is kind of strange looking. I've never seen a mummy before that looked like it needed a haircut.


OMG, it's true! That mummy looks like it needs a haircut! LOL! Anyway, I think she would look cool inside one of those gold upright sarchophaguses.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I bulit my own mummy last year using one of the butler head in a candy dish so I could have it moan and have moving eyes. By the time I add up the head as well as the pvc frame and stuff and cloth for wrapping it probably cost me $50. So if you can get it for that amount, that is a good deal. I am thinking of buying one as the bride to my mummy. The great thing about the bride mummy is that she breaks down for better storage.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Kronax said:


> I bulit my own mummy last year using one of the butler head in a candy dish so I could have it moan and have moving eyes. By the time I add up the head as well as the pvc frame and stuff and cloth for wrapping it probably cost me $50. So if you can get it for that amount, that is a good deal. I am thinking of buying one as the bride to my mummy. The great thing about the bride mummy is that she breaks down for better storage.


That is a great idea, taking the butler head.....I may have to try this.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is a picture of my mummy in case you are interested. The wrapping cloth for the mummy cost the most. 

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c221/Kronax/DSCF0080.jpg


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Great idea and Great mummy!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Returned the broken lamppost I bought Thursday last night (Sat.) for an exchange and I was lucky to get one. There were only two in the store and one was set up on the display.

While in there we picked up the "Ghost Inn" lighted sign using 40% off coupon and the spirit Ball with another 40% off coupon. I was going to wait for their 50% off coupon that comes out for Labor day to get the Spirit Ball but they only had three plus the display model. It seemed to be a very popular item, alot of folks stopped to have a look.The clerk said that all the Halloween items that they have are out on the display floor. There is nothing out back. Now I dont know if these stores keep getting items in to replenish their stock throught Sept. & Oct. but if not then there will be many disappointed customers. If I had waited a week to exchange the lamppost I wouldn't have gotten one.

My opinion of the Spirit Ball is it's an okay prop but I like the lamppost better. I really dont have a place for it. Maybe it will be a hit at out party, I dont know. My hubby likes it though and wants me to keep it. 

ironmaiden


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I heading there tommorow to pick up the lamp post! I saw yours and i really liked it. It looks alot better out of the box. I cant wait to get one!!!!! 
I was thinking about the spirt ball, but i really dont have spot for it. I have seen the witch spirit ball at halloween usa and i like the lady alot better.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Jon said:


> I heading there tommorow to pick up the lamp post! I saw yours and i really liked it. It looks alot better out of the box. I cant wait to get one!!!!!
> I was thinking about the spirt ball, but i really dont have spot for it. I have seen the witch spirit ball at halloween usa and i like the lady alot better.


If you do get the spirit ball, see if you can sneak a peek in the box to see if the gypsy's hair looks okay.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I say always check inside the box no matter what. I took out the items I bought and looked them over to make sure they were ok.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anyone made a wreath for Halloween? I saw the purply-black grapevine at Michaels, thought I'd give it a go. Any tips?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Those of you that have bought the lamp post.....have any of you had trouble putting it together? Every single clip with the metal "balls" on the end fall off each time I try and slide two pieces together. The "balls" aren't attached to the clip...a horrible design IMHO. I'm thinking about super gluing them to the clip and see if that helps. If not....it's going back to the store.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah Crow that thing was a b*tch to put together. Whoever drilled out the holes in that factory in China didnt align them. Also the ones that were okay were too small while others were not across from each other and a few were up higher than the other. Mr Maiden started losing his patience especially as it was after a night of overtime.

He ended up getting out the drill and making the holes larger and drilling out new ones. No way is it going back into the box, we'll just store it as is. He's going to replace those "push in thingies" (you know what I mean) with regular screws.

Nice item, crappy design.

ironmaiden


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

BTW crow,
metal balls did fall of the clip thingies too. Hubby used pliers as I can recall to crimp them on tighter. I can ask him when he gets home later just what he did. I was kinda fallin asleep at the time so memeory a bit fuzzy...

ironmaiden


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Good...I'm glad I wasn't the only having a time of it....lol.

Cool! Using screws is a great idea....I'm going to give that a go tomorrow. And, if I get ours put together....it's definitely staying assembled forever.

Thanks.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh...another good idea....I'll try crimping the "balls" onto the clip first. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow....me too I'm glad I'm not the only one. Those suckers kept popping out on me and some didn't align. The pieces were so tight though that I left it for now and it's staying assembled.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I just put my lamp post together last night and I'm thinking right about now that I was pretty lucky. I got it done in about five minutes... the pieces aligned pretty well. I should go buy a lottery ticket now.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Made out like a bandit last night at Michael's. Since we have tons of outdoor decor, I poured over the indoor items this trip out.

Got all of the little potion bottles with Eye of Newt and Wing of Bat, etc. on them. A dropping black widow spider, lots of small, lightweight hanging skulls, the little hands in the shapes of a witch, mummy and skeleton, that look as though they are reaching from the ground (going to use all of these in the kitchen and serving table for the parties) There's more but I can't recall all of it. 

Did see the gypsy head. All sold out but the one on display looked and sounded really cool.

Lots of their products were still in boxes waiting to be put out. Have to hit them again this Saturday. 

Lots of fall stuff made its way into my cart as well. I don't know how that happens 

If you haven't been to your local Michael's, best head out soon! It's really their best Halloween display to date, IMHO.


----------

